# Fish pedicures?



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I can't figure out what kind of cichlid this is, but apparently they come from turkey. Looks like a tilapia complex to me.

http://videos.canoe.ca/index.jsp?fr_story=FRdamp284086


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Poor fish! I've seen that before on TV. Sorry, don't know what kind of fish tho.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

A few misinformed websites are claiming they are 'doctor fish' (either Cyprinion macrostomus or Gara rufa). They aren't - both of those are cyprinids.

Crazy though - they change the water after each 'treatment'. Also, what kind of stuff is getting in there from people's feet? Soaps, creams, lotions... not to mention medications.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Heee!!..

http://pinkboard.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/cosmeticfish.jpg

I have three Gara rufa myself and just love them.. But i dont go and soak in my tank thats for sure. LOL

http://www.slipperylittlesuckers.com.my/cutenews/data/upimages/garra_rufa.jpg


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well, at least they wash your feet throughly before you go in.

Yeah the WC after every treatment thing kind of concerned me too.

Otherwise, this is too hilarious. I wonder how long before someone gets fish tuberculosis?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I wonder if it actually does anything...


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

That's gross.......


----------

